# Trouble with a mouth foaming horse



## Kaela (12 April 2015)

I have just got a new horse (had him just over 2 weeks) and whenever I ride him he is constantly trying to wipe his foam from his mouth onto his chest or leg, no matter how short my reins are. I get unseated when he does this and he does it less when he is warmed up. He is in a snaffle and currently wears a flash. Does anyone know what I can do to stop him doing this ?


----------



## texel (12 April 2015)

I suggest you need to look into why he is foaming at the mouth, is it excessive?  it could be a tooth issue, or it may be that it seems he is trying to wipe the foam from his mouth but he may be trying to evade the bit.

You could try riding with a relaxed rein to start with to see if this makes any difference, try riding without the flash.  Maybe get a friend to video so you can study what you are doing with your hands and your horse's reactions.


----------



## Kaela (12 April 2015)

Thanks he is due the dentist so will get them to come and look, I have tried riding on a relaxed rein and he just pulls his head to the ground or to wipe his foam on his leg. I have also tried without a flash and he is quite strong and he still tries to wipe his mouth. He doesn't produce too much foam but it is more than other horses at my stables do


----------



## Shay (12 April 2015)

texel is right - might you be holding too tight for him?  Some foaming at the mouth is right; but if it is excessive then you probably have an issue in the mouth.  Teeth, or an ill fitting bit perhaps.  Strapping his mouth shut with the flash won't help - it'll just make him more uncomfortable.  Was he vetted on purchase?  Even the most dribbly horses - and I have one that likes to do a snowstorm impressions in dribble from time to time - don't usually try to wipe the spit away.  I suspect he is actually trying to do something else but that is just the effect you see.  Are you able to get a lesson with a professional instructor who would be able to see what is going on and help?

Cross posted with your reply.  Dentist sounds sensible - but help from a professional instructor would be good too.  Sounds like neither of you are comfortable.


----------



## Kaela (12 April 2015)

He was vetted when we purchased him and the vet said he is due for the dentist so we will get that booked. My instructor is professional and she says that he will only do it in the warm up so I work him through it and he stops . I would ride without the flash but he is strong. He doesn't produce an excessive amount of foam but there is enough for it to come out of both sides of the flash and to be fairly visible .


----------



## flirtygerty (8 May 2015)

What bit do you use, it sounds as if he's not happy with his bit


----------



## Casey76 (9 May 2015)

How tight do you have the flash? It should only just be tight enough to keep the bit stable in the mouth, and not prevent him from opening his mouth.

If he is due the dentist the flash may be making the mucus membranes on the inside of the mouth press against any sharp points he has; which would be very uncomfortable.

What bit do you currently ride in?  If you are using a loose ring, a change to a fixed cheek/egg but may be all that's needed to be able to stop using a flash.


----------



## Gloi (9 May 2015)

Personally, if the vet said he needed the dentist when he was vetted and he is showing mouth problems when ridden I wouldn't ride him until he has had his teeth done. If the bit is causing him pain because of his teeth he is only learning evasions unnecessarily. Get him booked in asap.


----------



## Charlie007 (10 May 2015)

As others have said definitely get dentist. Is it definitely the foam he is trying to wipe away? Could he be trying to itch his mouth/ nose due to a seasonal allergy?


----------

